# Everyone likes a freebie



## Swooshie58 (May 4, 2014)

Avast is giving away cool towels. http://www.avastmarine.com/ssc/do/category/free-towel I am not associated with them just passing it on


----------



## Bar0n (Nov 26, 2012)

US customers only


----------



## Swooshie58 (May 4, 2014)

Funny, I received a invoice for mine.


----------



## onri (Aug 7, 2013)

you have to join and give reviews... that's work


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I got a free towel with my skimmer! 
Love Avast!


----------



## onri (Aug 7, 2013)

Nice, seem like a deal.


----------



## Swooshie58 (May 4, 2014)

No review and my towel has been shipped. The free towel offer was posted on Instagram.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Did 2 reviews and am being sent 2x towels. Free stuff is always great.


----------



## onri (Aug 7, 2013)

Whoa, that changes everything


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

yup, just reviewed my 2 Avast products and hopefully will get my 2 towels.


----------



## Swooshie58 (May 4, 2014)

Plz close thread avast marine emailed me and asked as they are being bombarded by Canadians this is "just wasting everyone's time"


----------

